# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Top 10 quán cafe lý tưởng để chụp ảnh cưới ở Sài Gòn

## hantt.163

Ý tưởng và sự sáng tạo cho đám cưới dường như không có giới hạn. Trong đó, địa điểm chụp ảnh cưới cũng không ngừng có những khám phá mới mẻ.  Từ chụp hình trong studio, những góc phố thơ mộng đến những thắng cảnh du lịch trữ tình. Và nay, những quán café lãng mạn, ấm cúng cũng có thể là nơi thăng hoa cảm xúc và lưu giữ những bức hình cưới ấn tượng.


*Country House* (18C Phan Văn Trị, Phường 10, Quận Gò Vấp, TP.HCM.)


Một bức tranh đồng quê châu Âu được tái hiện sinh động và dễ thương, một xứ sở cổ tích đầy màu sắc tại Country House sẽ lưu giữ cho các cặp đôi những bức hình cưới nhẹ nhàng, tinh khôi.
Bạn sẽ như được cùng người bạn đời của mình lạc vào thế giới của vùng đất hoa tulip xinh đẹp với coi61xay gió, những ô cửa sổ trên cao, những bức tường gạch nung cổ điển và những giỏ hoa rực rỡ. Tất cả sẽ cùng với niềm hạnh phúc của bạn thăng hoa và lưu giữ trong từng bức hình cưới.


*Gác Hoa Cafe* (92/17 Phạm Ngọc Thạch, Q.3, TP.HCM)


Không gian nhỏ xinh lãng mạn tràn ngập hương hoa với sân thượng ngập nắng, cầu thang sắt chông chênh, cà phê Gác Hoa không chỉ là điểm hẹn cà phê lý tưởng mà còn là background cho những tấm hình cưới lung linh ngọt ngào.

*Cafe Miền Đồng Thảo* (221A Nguyễn Trọng Tuyển, Q.Phú Nhuận, TP.HCM)


Miền Đồng Thảo là một Đà Lạt thu nhỏ giữa Sài Gòn với hoa trên lối đi, hoa trên cao, trên vách tường, những dòng nước nhỏ uốn lượn, vài chú vịt đùa giỡn bên hồ...Không gian ảnh cưới của bạn sẽ đầy thơ mộng.


*The Journey Coffee* (158/12 Trần Huy Liệu, P.15, Q. Phú Nhuận, TP.HCM)


Phong cách phương Tây nhẹ nhàng với tone màu trắng chủ đạo sẽ mang đến cho bạn những bức hình cưới trẻ trung, lãng mạn.




*Càlat Coffee House* ( 3 Đặng Dung, Phường Tân Định, Quận 1, TPHCM)


Ngôi nhà trắng nhỏ xinh với mảnh sân nhỏ tràn ngập hoa cùng bức rào trắng xinh xắn cũng là một góc Đà Lạt thơ mộng giữa lòng Sài Thành và là nơi bạn có thể tìm thấy những góc chụp lãng mạn cho album cưới của mình.




*Ibox Cafe* (135 Hai Bà Trưng, Q.3, TP.HCM)


Phong cách Pháp lãng mạn với mẫu thiết kế bàn ghế, nội thất mang vẻ đẹp cổ điển sang trọng,Ibox cafe sẽ là một studio lý tưởng cho bạn với những khung hình ấm cúng.


*La Maison Cafe* (139E3 Lý Chính Thắng, Phường 7, Quận 3)


Mang ý nghĩa của một ngôi nhà với  một góc phòng của trẻ với những màu sắc thật trong, một bộ bàn ghế nhỏ xinh dành cho bé tập tô, tập vẽ những bức tranh tuổi thơ. Một góc phòng cho Bố đánh đàn, thả mình trong tiếng dương cầm mỗi tối. Một góc phòng cho Mẹ làm việc, có cả 1 chiếc máy may, những cuộn len để Mẹ đan chiếc áo cho bé. Góc phòng còn lại là không gian thư giãn của cả gia đình, có một chiếc giường ngủ xinh xắn, một hành lang nhỏ dẫn vào giếng trời hóng gió ban đêm...La maison hẳn sẽ khiến album cưới của bạn tràn ngập nụ cười ấm áp.




*La Fenêtre de Soleil (Cửa Sổ Mặt Trời)* - 44 Lý Tự Trọng, Q.1



Cửa Sổ Mặt Trời như một ngôi nhà hoang sơ với cầu thang ọp ẹp, tường gạch thô, cửa ra vào ố vàng, cũ kỹ. Cách bài trí lạ lẫm này sẽ khơi nguồn cảm hứng cho một album cưới sáng tạo.

*Cafe Du Miên* (48/9A Hồ Biểu Chánh, P.11, Q. Phú Nhuận, Tp.HCM)

Du Miên đầy cuốn hút với lối thiết kế độc đáo mang đậm chất Tây Ban Nha. Từng vòm cây, thảm cỏ xanh mướt với hồ nước trong xanh... Tất cả sẽ tạo cho bạn một cảm giác bình dị, thoải mái. 



*Cafe Serenata - Khúc Ban Chiều* (6D Ngô Thời Nhiệm, P.7, Q.3, TP.HCM)
Khúc Ban Chiều hiện ra như một ngôi biệt thự sơn màu vàng cũ kỹ với các bức vách đều được mở rộng. Bao quanh nhà là một hồ nước với cỏ hoa dại, các khung cửa nhìn ra đều nhìn thấy bụi trúc, rặng dâm bụt, lục bình…


Để việc chụp hình ở các quán cafe được thuận tiện, bạn hãy lưu ý những điều sau đây: 
Trước khi đến cần liên hệ với quản lý của quánThợ chụp hình nên đến trước 1 lần để tìm hiểu góc máy, góc hìnhĐể không ảnh hưởng quá nhiều đến việc kinh doanh của quán, bạn nên chụp vào buổi sángTuỳ quán sẽ cho chụp những style ảnh khác nhau (ảnh cưới, ảnh người yêu...), để tránh rắc rối, bạn cần nói rõ khi trao đổi với chủ quán.Tuỳ mức độ đầu tư, mỗi quán sẽ có cách tính phí khác nhau. Nhưng thường phụ thu từ 300.000 - 500.000 đồng/lần.Theo: noitoamvatdau
Cùng khám phá *Chụp ảnh cưới ở đâu - Chup anh cuoi o dau*

----------

